# The Hippies were NOT right



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Keeping with the request of the OP on another thread not to counter-argue about the images on the "The Hippies Were Right" facebook page, I decided that a new thread was in order.

I was "coming of age" during the 60's and I found little pleasure in the walk down memory lane that was provided. It was a rehash of the genesis of the Cloward-Piven garbage that has gotten us to where we are today with a soupcon of "Obama-is-the-one" crap and a dollop of "Wobblie" propaganda.

One of the images in particular was a sign that stated; "If we are all created equal, why aren't we treated equally". On first blush, it is a slogan that you would think made perfect sense... until you though about it. We are all created with the equal opportunity to develop and pursue whatever gifts and talent we have been given. The other absolute truth is, we were *NOT* all made the same. There are enormous differences in stature, strength, talent and proclivities.

Secondly, in humans, the ability to better your situation seems to be the major motivation for growth and striving. If you follow the Utopian, (or Communist), philosophy of *"From each according to their ability, to each according to their needs"*, you force those who are productive to support and subsidize the drones of society. Unfortunately, you will get to a point where the productive will realize that they are not able to enjoy the fruits of their labor and will, eventually, "*Go Galt*" and withdraw their talents and efforts from the mix.

Contrary to what the "forever teenagers" who are "educators" and their followers fail to understand is that *there are no exceptions to the laws of nature.* On one hand, that means that you, as a sovereign person, can do anything in life that you choose. You have the ability to indulge in self-destructive or dangerous behaviors and there is no man-made law that will prevent that, (punish perhaps, but not prevent). Nature's law (and subsequent justice), is blind and balanced. *Nature makes no artificial moral judgements.* If you jump off a cliff you will fall, (probably with unpleasant results), if you alter your consciousness with substances you will make bad decisions and most likely suffer some physical impairment or injury. There is much more to be said here, but in the interest of partial brevity, I will stop with those illustrations.

The hippies mantra of "If it feels good, do it. If it smells good, eat it. If it's willing, have sex with it. If I want it I'll just take it because it is my right to do so." is WRONG. *Not morally wrong but naturally wrong. You can do ANYTHING that you choose to in life because that is your NATURAL right... but there is a corollary to that right and that is that all actions have CONSEQUENCES. *So, the full correct statement is; "You can do anything you choose to in life, as long as you are aware and willing to face the consequences of your actions.

The "Occupy, (state the city or institution of your choice)" crowd has many of the same traits that the "Flower children" of the 60's had... and are apparently being manipulated by the same puppetmasters. They call themselves the 99%, (again a slogan designed to encourage "conformity" since "almost everybody is doing it"). It would probably be wise to remember that *99% of lemmings will willingly walk off a cliff giving no thought to the result.*


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe one of my philosophy professors told this to a class I was attending :
It's okay to swing your fist around and around as hard as you like, as fast as you like, as long as you like; as long as you don't connect.

A brief definition of 'freedom' from a hippie generation.

Peace.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## lickit (Oct 6, 2011)

*it may even be ok (gotten away with) to connect,*

if the connectee is a wimp without a gun. That is what so many pos's count on, not getting KILLED or maimed for their depradations as they so richly deserve to have happen to them.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Misdefined*



JayJay said:


> I believe one of my philosophy professors told this to a class I was attending :
> It's okay to swing your fist around and around as hard as you like, as fast as you like, as long as you like; as long as you don't connect.
> 
> A brief definition of 'freedom' from a hippie generation.
> ...


I would respectfully disagree with that as a definition of freedom. That is a definition of respecting limits. Since I went through the 60's I can tell you from experience that respecting, (or for that matter enen acknowledging), limits was not high on the list of priorities.

We have peace because rough and brave men are willing to do violence on our behalf.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The OP was awesome! This I can agree with 100% though it may not be humorous to some it is definitely sobering and more along the lines of what we as a people need in the US. 

Im all for funny stuff and cutting loose from time to time, dont get me wrong but sometimes enough is enough and I for one dont desire to see a return of the hippy culture or the things it brought with it (that we are still dealing with today).


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

There are few things I truly "hate". Hate is indeed a strong word. I can say that I strongly dislike hippies and hippie culture up to the threshold that would cross over to my definition of hate.

While I do admire some attributes in their philosophy of life (ie many were/are peace loving folks of faith), I detest their penchant for a love of the flesh, laziness, lust/free love and general inability to assimilate into some form of society to strengthen it. I do not see where they add any form of value in our culture or the core existence of our nation. The rainbow people are a bunch of drug infused bums that wander like the wind. 

I attribute many of our nations weaknesses and declining morals to the core of the hippie movement. Substance abuse, divorce, debauchery are all associated with these fools in part. You can also tie this directly into the falsehoods and damaging foundation of the women's lib movement as well. The breakdown of the family, the dependency of dual income as a standard of life and the shackling of the debt and excesses of it are all indirectly tied to this as well.

My two cents. You said the H word...so I had to vent.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> The OP was awesome! This I can agree with 100% though it may not be humorous to some it is definitely sobering and more along the lines of what we as a people need in the US.
> 
> Im all for funny stuff and cutting loose from time to time, dont get me wrong but sometimes enough is enough and I for one dont desire to see a return of the hippy culture or the things it brought with it (that we are still dealing with today).


Yup. Ya see, Ant! We agree. We agree!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

gatorglockman said:


> There are few things I truly "hate". Hate is indeed a strong word. I can say that I strongly dislike hippies and hippie culture up to the threshold that would cross over to my definition of hate.
> 
> While I do admire some attributes in their philosophy of life (ie many were/are peace loving folks of faith), I detest their penchant for a love of the flesh, laziness, lust/free love and general inability to assimilate into some form of society to strengthen it. I do not see where they add any form of value in our culture or the core existence of our nation. The rainbow people are a bunch of drug infused bums that wander like the wind.
> 
> ...


Cheers to your post bud! :beercheer: I can agree to that. I've dealt with my fair share of new generation hippies (Druggies actually) and I want nothing more to do with them! They can hug trees and trip on shrooms for the rest of their care free lives, just as long as they do it far far far far far far far away from me!  My distaste for these folks is not endearing in anyway.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

to me the 60s-70s MUST'VE been a 'sexual revolution'... everybody walking around too stoned to function, with effed up hair and clothes that _*guaranteed*_ you weren't going to get laid... :lolsmash:

haha geezers! <<runs from room>>


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> to me the 60s-70s MUST'VE been a 'sexual revolution'... everybody walking around too stoned to function, with effed up hair and clothes that _*guaranteed*_ you weren't going to get laid... :lolsmash:
> 
> haha geezers! <<runs from room>>


LMAO! Blob, how old ARE you?  You must want to get beaten up by the geezers.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Careful, Salekdarling---what many of us lack in young looks, we make up in experience.
As I told my great-nephew who thought it was funny some of the music he put on my MP3 that i actually liked to his surprise---I'm old, not dead!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Yup. Ya see, Ant! We agree. We agree!


Im not surprised, great minds think alike!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> Im not surprised, great minds think alike!


and so do ours?...  :nuts: :gaah:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> and so do ours?...  :nuts: :gaah:


Blob:

I get a kick out of your Avatar every time I see it. :melikey::2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I grew up in the 60's and found nothing beautiful in the hippies. All I ever saw were stoned and dirty. Even saw some eating out of a trash can because they were to lazy or stoned to work. I was 17 or 18 at the time and it made a lasting impression on me to be motivated to provide for myself and keep a clean and neat appearance.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I get it!!*

*Message received , but..let me add my history, I had just got out of the Marines , about 6 months before my old outfit shipped out for the Nam...1964 and I ran right to the recruiters office to rejoin... BUT I was married and now had 2 kids.. they turned me down..I really wanted to go...THANK GOD I DIDN'T..... My dad was KIA on Iwo Jima..my mother was scared to death the entire 4 years I was gone.. one of my uncles who was airborne and jumped into France on D day took me aside and said , your Ma buried one marine, that's enough...

In 1968 I became a reserve LEO, IN NorCal...I saw the regular officers in my department heading to Burkley to put down riots of Hippies.. I too had to deal with them as a reserve officer.. My first night on duty we and the local SO took on one of the bigger biker gangs ,in the streets.. Hippies were easier lol..

In Berkley the LEO's were facing the flower girls and the stoners while in the back ranks the hard corps commie types were lobbing concrete balls with nails sticking out of them, some threw pop bottles filled with acid.. of course the dipshits in the front ranks got thumped and the real scum scooted away in the crowd..

I remember when there was a really nasty march and the cops lined up on one side of the street and Hells Angles lined up on the other.. the marchers crowded to the cops side of the street..

Yes folks I saw the worst of it..I was there...on the good guys side.. but I remember the day Kent state happened, a CHP motor cop I knew said HEY!! we won today... !! I never looked at it that way... guess I was too soft.. unarmed kids, dumb kids for sure but shooting them?... green kids in uniform with live ammo?... trouble looking for a place to happen...

But I can still look back and laugh at the silly bastards most of whom are now liberal senators and Socialist Professors.. or helping Obama get elected...

But still I laughed at some of the pics .. I guess I just have a different sense of humor..

Now I won't say I'm sorry I posted that thread..I will say I'm sorry some of you found time to be offended, if you were there and lived it I respect your opinion...if you weren't.. then not so much...

NOTE !! in the future if I post a warning at the head of my thread.. and if your sensitive don't look...simple... don't like nude girls? stay out of strip clubs... don't like a TV show ? change the channel ...it makes life simple... there are a few people in here that I don't read their posts..simply because I've found it's a waste of my time... hell many of mine have nothing to do with Prepping simply because so many of you are so much better then I am so I read and learn...

Ok I'm done... smile, life's too short to frown all the time

It all washes off folks... *


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

And The Beat Goes On.
Actually it may have been the dirty beatnics who inspired the filthy hippies,of course not all hippies were filthyt,even if most of them did visit the 'clinics 'a lot.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

A year or so ago, PBS ran an interesting series on The Hippies. One very interesting thing was their take on the Haight-Ashbury "occupation". A few hippies came into this area, and began an 'art community' - not so bad at first. The older tennants kind of 'adopted' them and helped them.
Unfortunately, it became known as a 'hippy hang-out' and more and more of the Great Unwashed Masses arrived. Soon, it was a crowded confused chaos. Services couldn't keep up, waste and garbage everywhere, drug use rose astronomically. Older residents began moving out. The area degraded into slums.
Finally, the "Hippy Generation" ended, and most hippies left. Most had come simply for "the experience", the Free Love, the drugs. The "Ideals" of the early hippies was forgotten in this orgy of self-agrandizing BS.

And now, history repeats itself with "The Occupiers". They are starry-eyed radicals with the idea, instilled in them by their Socialistic handlers and 'neighborhood organizers', that they MUST have total change RIGHT NOW!! No regard for what abomination may replace the status quo. They don't care. They are caught up in The Movement, their minds awash in political emotionalism.

They will feal so very silly and USED when they do finally awaken.....


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *Message received ...
> 
> Yes folks I saw the worst of it..I was there...on the good guys side.. but I remember the day Kent state happened, a CHP motor cop I knew said HEY!! we won today... !! I never looked at it that way... guess I was too soft.. unarmed kids, dumb kids for sure but shooting them?... green kids in uniform with live ammo?... trouble looking for a place to happen...
> 
> ...


Brother Buck;

First off, know that I respect your postings, (including this one). It was due to your request on the original thread about not stating opposing opinions that I started this thread. I was not offended by your post, I just disagreed with the premise that the "Hippies" were right.

I too, "get it". I too, was married with two kids and was turned away from enlisting. I lost a number of good friends who were able to join. I personally observed many more spit on, denigrated and called "baby killers" when they returned by these fun-loving flower children whom you find so amusing.

I remember the peace and love actions by Hanoi Jane that caused untold misery to captured U.S. servicemen. I remember the "pranks" of comedians like Wm Ayers and Bernadette Dohrn whose explosive devices killed and maimed Peace Officers, (they, of course, went on to be at the genesis of the political career of one Barack Hussein Obama which has done more damage than their bombs ever could).

I was on the side of the "good guys" in 1968 when the "whole world is watching". Unfortunately, somehow the news hounds missed the plastic bags full of urine and feces being thrown by the "harmless young people". Somehow the media missed the oranges and apples studded with razor blades and nails that were thrown, (must have been some really inventive teen-agers in that crowd). I can still hear the angelic-faced boys and girls sweetly chanting; "Kill the pigs".

Hozay, you are probably a better person than I am. You find these folks amusing in retrospect. I do not. They were stupid and destructive then and have become the college professors and confidants to senators and a president that have taken stupid to heights unimaginable and are now passing it on to a new generation of stupid.

I do not forget. I do not forgive.

...as I said, you are probably a better person than I am.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*No Tort I'm not better then anybody I guess I just got old and found humor in things that used to damn near stroke me out..

But one thing I have noticed with this ongoing shitstorm in NYC and across the country..

The unions are marching in Solidarity with the dipshits...now correct me but didn't the Unions get a huge part of the Bailout bucks??..so why are these kids welcoming the unions?

I see this as the possible start of the big crash.. the straw so to speak.. and to a degree I say let it come!!..

After the fire storms level the cities and the people die off by the billions..maybe ol Mother earth will recoup and maybe Mankind will get a second chance coz God knows it's a mess now and only a huge event will stop the further destruction.. AND if it's truly gonna happen I want it now! while I'm here to help out because when us and those like us are gone who will carry the torch?

And I'm old and not so fast anymore but I'm better able to keep my family safe and moving forward then they would be without me...*


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Buck and Tort:

I have to agree with both of you on several points. 

!. When I got off the plane in San Fransisco (from Vietnam), we were cursed spit at and at one point several of us had to be physically restrained to keep us from showing those "wonderful flower children" the quickest way to get a free trip to the ER.
So do I have any love or respect for 'the flower children"? Nope not one little bit.

2. I do find humor in quite a few things including some of their idiotic protests and their so called "peace and love" lifestyle.


3. I kid around about a lot of things including my occasional use of a "doobie" way back when.

4. I have developed a weird sense of humor over the years to be able to cope with some of the things that i have seen and done, so if some of the stuff I come up with is offensive or you find no humor in it, just know that to offend anyone is not my intent.
If i do unintentionaly offend someone please tell me and after i apologize i will then know where not to tread.

5. Jane Fonda; Do you have a few hours to discuss how I really feel about that so called "human being". Let me just say that i have several patches that i wear on my "Patriot Guard Riders" colors and the nicest one says "Vietnam Vets are not Fonda Jane".

6. 60's & 70's music. well a lot of it I still like especially Chicago.

7. Overall i think the "Hippies" did suck, and yes quite a few of them became flaming liberals that are involved in the Government , Education, and Big Buisness. So yeah maybe that does explain a lot about why we are in the mess we are in now.

Sorry for the long winded post, I just wanted there to be no mistake on how I feel about the "love generation". No not all of them, but quite a few were and still are worthless as gas to an electric motor.

DM


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

I still feel pain from the way I was treated when I returned from Viet Nam and no I don't think hippies were right then or now.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Around '68, or '69, I remember reading about how the servicemen were treated, and even as a young teen in the 60's, it didn't make any sense to me. With my 14 or 15 year old mind, I thought, these guys are just following orders...why blame them? 
Did I want long hair? Yes I did. The girls seemed to like that on most guys, so it had appeal to me. Did I get it. Nope. Things were different back then with Mom and Dad. 
Dad inherited "spare the rod, and spoil the child" from his Dad, and practiced that theory relentlessly. Nowadays the kids call the police if they're yelled at.
In fact no one in my immediate neighborhood had drugs, used drugs, or even had hippie length hair. Maybe just a couple years too young to get caught up in the drug scene, was a good thing. Plus no druggies nearby. 
There are so many forks in the roads of our lives, things could have turned out completely different had we taken one of the many other roads.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my only experience with seeing how the servicemen were treated was through books and movies like First Blood...

:nuts: baffled (pisses) me (off) then and it still does


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

laughed SO hard






play hippie drill:

Cartoon Games - Hippie Drill


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

gatorglockman said:


> While I do admire some attributes in their philosophy of life (ie many were/are peace loving folks of faith), I detest their penchant for a love of the flesh, laziness, lust/free love and general inability to assimilate into some form of society to strengthen it. I do not see where they add any form of value in our culture or the core existence of our nation.
> 
> You can also tie this directly into the falsehoods and damaging foundation of the women's lib movement as well.


Yes, how horrible is 'love of the flesh'!  I just dont get that one.

"General ability to assimilate into society"? I have to point out that this sounds like 'conformity' is some kind of virtue that we should aspire to, and should be encouraged. Most, if not all on this forum are at least to some extent non conformists, no? Its certainly not 'assimilation' or conformist to spout off all the reasons we think that SHTF is coming, or that we need to stock up on food, guns and ammo, and discuss homemade defenses, etc that are all discussed here.

This made me think of these song lyrics:
"Yes I know my enemies
They're the teachers who taught me to fight me
Compromise, conformity, assimilation, submission
Ignorance, hypocrisy, brutality, the elite
All of which are American dreams"

-Rage Against the Machine's "Know your Enemy"
The musics probably not everyones cup of tea, its very heavy stuff. Just a guess, but if you havent heard of them, youre not going to like it. 

I personally have benefitted immensely from the womens lib movement, but thats a long story.

Sorry, Im not trying to attack you Gator, the 'assimilation' just really struck me as I was reading the first page again. I know you didnt mean it the way I took it, but I tend to take things to extremes.

My actual reason for posting was this, and I wasnt sure where to put it.

80 Years Later - Same Culprits, Same Rage (on ZH)


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

oldvet said:


> 5. Jane Fonda; Do you have a few hours to discuss how I really feel about that so called "human being". Let me just say that i have several patches that i wear on my "Patriot Guard Riders" colors and the nicest one says "Vietnam Vets are not Fonda Jane".


Good friend of my parents and actually between our generation was in nam. His sole goal in life is to live long enough to be able to urinate on her grave.

We were all at an event and I went to bed early and apparently missed the one and only time he discussed his experiences during the war. I regret not staying in the bar with them that night.


----------

